# Forms of Cognition



## PhoenixFox (Jul 14, 2012)

In that regard, I am also a positivist. I notice the good and bad, but point out the good. At the same time, due to the way my mind procures contrary information, I tend to adopt the opposing stance in a discussion and adequately bring the discussion into perspective. 
Perhaps that is 'negation' characteristic of negativist thought. If that's the case, a positivist would tend to agree and offer similar, rather than opposing ideas.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

As an INTP I couldn't relate to the Holographical-Panoramic Cognition. I found it hard to relate to any really. I notice patterns of thought within myself but none of the descriptions hit home. The Vortical-Synergetic cognition connected most I think.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm an INFJ, so I evaluated the Voratical-Synergetic Cognition. I found some parts to be accurate, but other parts to be way off. For example, the kaleidoscope reference for the thinking patterns of INFJs didn't suit me at all, nor did the answer to the Aristotle question. So, overall, I voted no, but I think that with greater introspection and/or more insight into this topic I could really determine if that fit me or not.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

childofprodigy said:


> *Holographical-Panoramic Cognition (ESTP, INTP, ENFP, ISFP)*
> 
> 
> In cognitive theory, the third cognitive form is the least studied: it is analytic, negative, and inductive. The provisional name of this style is Holographical-Panoramic. 'Holograph' originates from the Ancient Greek words holos "entire, whole" and grapho "write". This name is derived from the Holographist's ability to densely pack information via method of 'like to, similar' analogy.
> ...


I voted that it is accurate for me as an INTP.
However I disagree with the parts in red. Or at least I don't see them in myself. 

I think I never decide quickly and I'm very indecisive, so this thinking is not useful in crisis. It sees so many perspectives that you cannot decide or you don't have an opinion on a subject because you see both sides. Also as an INTP I take details into consideration. I wouldn't make a decision before I don't have all information that I can get. In my opinion it's a slow process. 

Perhaps someone can explain it to me if I got it wrong.


----------

